# boxster s calipers a no-go on mk4?



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

so i have what i believe to be the boxster s calipers ..or non turbo 911 fronts ...so whats the deal between the s and non s ..set ups fitment wise ,,anyone had any luck with making these work ?
thanks .. ian


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: boxster s calipers a no-go on mk4? (dtm337)*

Boxster calipers work with the proper carrier adapter and 337/20th/TT brake rotor.
The Boxster S caliper is larger and needs an even larger rotor, I have not seen any kits for the 'S' caliper only regular Boxster.
Are the calipers you have gray or painted red from Porsche? If its gray than its a reg. Boxster and if its factory red than its most likely 'S'
If its a reg. caliper, I have a set of carriers for sale that will make them work on your car, the difference in braking is awesome


----------



## DaveB1970 (May 6, 2009)

It is possible, its getting quite popular over on uk-mkivs.net as the 996 Turbo Rear caliper shares the same casting. You can go to 325mm on a non 'S' caliper but upto 330mm on a 28mm disc with boxster S / 996 fronts
Take a look here http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/202365.aspx page 3 especially
They are also using that 330mm disc for the Lamborghini Diablo Calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by DaveB1970 at 10:47 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: boxster s calipers a no-go on mk4? (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_Boxster calipers work with the proper carrier adapter and 337/20th/TT brake rotor.
The Boxster S caliper is larger and needs an even larger rotor, I have not seen any kits for the 'S' caliper only regular Boxster.
Are the calipers you have gray or painted red from Porsche? If its gray than its a reg. Boxster and if its factory red than its most likely 'S'
If its a reg. caliper, I have a set of carriers for sale that will make them work on your car, the difference in braking is awesome 

mine are black ...and have the boxster s or 911 fitment 1 piece design ,,there pretty big ,,but im running a 20 offset up front allready for clearance......with a 337 rotor allready .


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (DaveB1970)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveB1970* »_It is possible, its getting quite popular over on uk-mkivs.net as the 996 Turbo Rear caliper shares the same casting. You can go to 325mm on a non 'S' caliper but upto 330mm on a 28mm disc with boxster S / 996 fronts
Take a look here http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/202365.aspx page 3 especially
They are also using that 330mm disc for the Lamborghini Diablo Calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by DaveB1970 at 10:47 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## QuattroChucko (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (dtm337)*

heres another boxster s kit....
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...age_4/


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (QuattroChucko)*

I just bought the exact same calipers for way cheaper!! All over the forums everyone says ECS wont sell those brackets separately














would anyone have any idea where i could get these







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (LuEdaGreat)*

ecstuning is not the only company that has a caliper backet check out o34moorsports
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...kgim7


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: (ls16v)*

Or Pure Motorsports; that's where I got mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

